# Serpa??



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

In my 55, I have an 3-4yr old Serpa. Orange fish with black fins. Very healthy, doing fine. Added 4 young one week ago. They have darkened their color and are chasing the older fish constantly. Is it possible the 4 young are male and the one older one female, or is there some other problem I should be aware of. I have had this aquarium up and running, this time, for over a year. The water all checks out within normal limits. It is not over stocked and has live plants. Any ideas as to why the chasing??

Vreugy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If any of them are males, the males will harass each other regardless of tank size. If you can, throw some females in with the males (I think 2-3 females per male), and put lots of structures/plants in the tank to obsure lines of vision to prevent them from chasing each other very far, and/or allow them to establish territories.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I think it may be a fight for territory. The older one has decided to keep out of their way. Now, their color has lightened and they only occasionally chase each other. I appreciate the quick answer.

Vreugy


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

When the swarm is larger, the individual behavior will subside.

BTW I am pleased to hear from you again. Have you successfully passed the move to the new city?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Hello Aurthur. It is good to hear from you again. Yes, we survived the move. Set up the 55 and it has been running for 10 months with no problems except the Serpa's. Haven't seen the oldest one in a week. It is either hiding or they harassed it to death. Will find it on next major cleanup.

Set up the 40 breeder about 2 months ago. Let it run uncycled for a few weeks with just the light and pump. Cycled with dirty sponge from 55g. Added 11 danio, 5 panda cory, 2 albino pleco, and one tiger barb. ( only because they only had one). It will go into the 55 soon.

10 days ago, I noticed I had fin rot. Lost 3 of the panda's but nothing else. Treating it with API tetracycline. Have added 3 doses so far. It has turned the water a dark berry red. Kind of pretty, but startling when you first look at it. Fish all seem to be doing fine. Even the plants are fine. I plan on turning this tank into a shrimp tank later. I am worried now that the left over tetracycline will harm the shrimp. I wanted a well established tank before I added shrimp and removed the fish. Now, I don't know if I will have to start from scratch or not.

Oh well, I will continue with the tetracycline for 3 more doses, then add charcoal back and clear the water. Will just have to read up on shrimp to see if it will be ok.

Hope you are well and having the best of luck with your tanks. Take care and have a blessed weekend.

Vreugy


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

vreugy said:


> Hello Aurthur. It is good to hear from you again. Yes, we survived the move. Set up the 55 and it has been running for 10 months with no problems except the Serpa's. Haven't seen the oldest one in a week. It is either hiding or they harassed it to death. Will find it on next major cleanup.
> 
> Set up the 40 breeder about 2 months ago. Let it run uncycled for a few weeks with just the light and pump. Cycled with dirty sponge from 55g. Added 11 danio, 5 panda cory, 2 albino pleco, and one tiger barb. ( only because they only had one). It will go into the 55 soon.
> 
> ...


Hello, vreugy. I rarely look in the page (difficulty). But I'm glad to find you again. I hope everything turns out alright.
Here is a picture with tetras.


----------

